# Fridge Running on gas



## coventrycraig (Jun 21, 2009)

Our fridge works ok on 12v whilst driving our Kontiki, works well on 240volt but whilst wilding - wanting ro rely on gas - its not working.

The gas flame lights up , but no coldness appears in fridge at all.

any ideas guys? would love the fridge to work on gas.


Craig


----------



## AndyC (Jun 21, 2009)

If it works OK on 12v and mains then there is nothing wrong with the 'cooling' part of the fridge. Possibly there is fluff or debris in the gas burner, if not then you probably need to replace the gas jet.

AndyC


----------



## robert b (Jun 21, 2009)

this happend once in my caravan and i got new jets as advised by caravan dealer and it worked well after that .not had any trouble with the one in motor home yet i vac all dust out in winter months.


----------



## coventrycraig (Jun 21, 2009)

so could it be the gas jet then even though theres a flame?

kind regards


Craig


----------



## Nomad1 (Jun 21, 2009)

make sure the flame is blue , if it is and still no cooling on gas, take the fridge out and turn it upside down for 24 hrs , refit the fridge and try again.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 22, 2009)

Nomad1 said:


> make sure the flame is blue , if it is and still no cooling on gas, take the fridge out and turn it upside down for 24 hrs , refit the fridge and try again.



It is working on 12v and 240V so why do this.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 22, 2009)

PM me with your email address and I can send you a Dometic (USA) troubleshooting manual (Fridge_Manual.PDF) for 3 way fridges. It refers to 110/120V operation but thats not an issue. Has a big section on the gas system and how to diagnose problems. Its intended for repair technicians who have access to pressure guages, etc. But it can help you diagnose what is not faulty and then getting the part replaced or re-aligned is easy.

Its not bad at explaining 3 way fridge operation in general.

Having the fridge level is really important.


----------



## lyn (Jun 22, 2009)

*Gas fridge*

Hi, I have joined to answer this as I had the same problem. I will confirm what Roger has said, you must have the van level or the flame/heat does not go up the flue. Once I got it level it works a treat so well worth checking to see if this is the fault.

lyn


----------



## AndyC (Jun 22, 2009)

The OP has already said that the fridge works fine on 12v and 240v hookup - so unless he always parks level when on hookup and always parks on a slope when on gas it doesn't sound like it's a levelling problem.

The fridge would stop working due to lack of circulation long before the angle of slope made any difference to the efficiency of the burner.

AndyC


----------



## coventrycraig (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for trying to sort my problem  - I think im still waiting for an answer.

I will try and dig out the manual and see if there is a troubleshooting guide.

Craig

blooming anoying though!


----------



## Mr B (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi coventrycraig,
 I had exactly the same problem as you, on advice from some one on preloved I took out the fridge, gently brushed off the gas outlet, used a piece of fine emery cloth to clean up the probe and made sure that there were no obstructions like cob webs in the flue. Since then have had no problems at all. I believe it only takes between 3 and 4 decrees off level to affect it working.  
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just read through a section in the Electrolux/Dometic repair manual - its suggests that a blocked/partially blocked gauze filter can be a source of no cooling problems. Not sure if your fridge has a filter, if it does it will be where the gas pipe conects to the fridge before any other fitting, its just a little piece of stainless steel or copper gauze (sounds like a flame arrestor to me) that fits inside the first fitting. 

BTW does the flame height increase or decrease when you turn the thermostat to colder/warmer positions? That may help to isolate whether your 12V thermostat circuit is working when gas is selected (on the assumption its not a manual thermostat).


----------



## wints (Jun 25, 2009)

100 % certain that the gas flue, jet, & thermocouple tip need cleaning.  You'll be amazed how much ****e falls down the flue when you're doing this.  It's an easy job, I've done mine every year since I've been 'vanning.  I'ved had the symptoms exactly as you describe, and cleaning the above cures it.  I clean now purely to prevent re-occurence.

regards

Allen


----------



## coventrycraig (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for your help, I will have a look over the weekend and let you know what happens.

all the best

Craig


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 27, 2009)

Check the flue pipe for blockages, things even nest in them.


----------



## coventrycraig (Jul 5, 2009)

So I had the fridge out cleaned all around flue/burner and had fridge level using a spirit level.

still no good!

Thinking now of  blowing the small gas line out with air, so its not blocked. I know the thermostat works because I disconected the gas out from it and turned the knob meaning gas level hissing noise was adjustable.

When I look at the blue flame should  it be obvious when the the thermostat is ajusted i.e big flame - little flame - because I cant see that.

Could it be the pin hole in the jet is too small (its coroded-ish)?

Or could it be the thermocouple?

any more help guys?

thanks

Craig

all the lines out


----------



## wints (Jul 5, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> So I had the fridge out cleaned all around flue/burner and had fridge level using a spirit level.
> 
> still no good!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jul 6, 2009)

Our fridge has an automatic feature, that should mean if it is on this setting, it should automatically switch between the available power source. We are finding that sometimes it does pick up the gas, and sometimes it doesn't..12v & 240 are no problem. This is a new electronic control unit that was fitted while we were in France last month. I have been trying to contact Dometic to pose this question...but what a waste of time..it is always an answer phone, and they never return my calls.
  Having just read the posts on this subject, I am wondering if the times when it won't pick up the gas,  could be because we are not quite level, or does anyone have any other solution.
Thanks everyone,

Jackie


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 6, 2009)

Be very careful when fiddling with the jet, they use an incedibly small laser cut hole in a small piece of (ruby? or diamond?) and its very easy to completely root it up. Use only solvent - no brushes or wire probes.

If the gas flame is not increasing in size when you turn the thermostat to the coldest position then its the thermostat/thermocouple that is at fault somewhere??? Most gas fridges have a thermostat/thermocouple failsafe position when on gas and that is to operate at the lowest gas flame/warmest temp. Failsafe can be electronic or manual depending on the age of the fridge. The other test for the thermostat/thermocouple is to see if you get full flame when holding in the gas igniter button - this should bypass the failsafe allowing full gas pressure to enable the ignition to work (piezo or electrode). If once the fridge is alight and you release the gas igniter button and the thermostat is on full cold, the flame drops to lowest - then its the thermocouple/thermostat circuits.

Sometimes it can be as simple as the thermocouple having lost its contents.


----------



## coventrycraig (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks again guys - Sorted!

Gave the jet and thermocouple a thorough clean out and hey presto - The fridge was freezing within the hour - beer nearly to cold to drink. Thanks again.
A fridge looks very expensive to buy new - didnt really fancy that!

regards

A Happy Craig


----------



## wints (Jul 10, 2009)

See, I told you !!!

Allen


----------



## BeeJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there

gas is more 'flaky' than electricity, so turning upside down for 24 hours is a good recommendation - I have had a similar problem with Elecrolux chest fridge and it worked.

Brian


----------



## AndyC (Jul 13, 2009)

BeeJ said:


> Hi there
> 
> gas is more 'flaky' than electricity, so turning upside down for 24 hours is a good recommendation - I have had a similar problem with Elecrolux chest fridge and it worked.
> 
> Brian



Not sure what 'flaky' means, but the original problem reported was that the fridge worked fine on electric but not on gas. There was, therefore, no problem with the 'cooling' part of the fridge so turning it upside down wasn't necessary.

Turning an absorption fridge upside down does sometimes work to revive a fridge that isn't cooling properly on both gas *and* electric.

AndyC


----------

